# Sensor de vida



## BalHawk (Oct 29, 2007)

Necesito un poquito de ayuda plis. Soy un estudiante de electronica industrial y en una asignatura nos piden de hacer un proyeco de acondicionamiento de señales. Al ver lo que deciais de los PIR he pensado si se podria hacer un detector de vida pero localizado en un cierto angulo, como si apuntases en un sitio y te dijiera el aparato si ay vida o no alli. 

Nos se si se pudiese acer o pido un poquito de ayuda porfabor. Gràcias a todos.


----------



## ciri (Oct 29, 2007)

No se llama detector de movimiento?

aca hay de todo un poco.

http://www.google.com/custom?domain...:000000;GFNT:0000FF;GIMP:0000FF;FORID:1&hl=es


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 29, 2007)

A que le dices un detector de vida? Cosas vivas hay muchas y se detectaran según lo que sean. 

Saludos.


----------



## BalHawk (Oct 30, 2007)

Perdon me referia a detectar cosas con vida, no objetos, es com oapuntar a una persona y que el apartato me indique que alli hay alguien, y si apuntase a un metro de él en otra direccion ya no me indicase ninguna presencia si no hay alguien en el radio del sensor. Ya se que es muy chungo pero me gustaria tener alguna minima idea o algo para podre implementarlo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 30, 2007)

El tipico sensor de alarma por infrarojos. Oara la deteccion s necesario un cuarpo caliente en movimiento, si estas quieto desaparece o no es detectado.

Esto lo puedes comprobar en cualquier sitio donde tengas sensores de presencia, si te quedas quieto por unos 30seg veras como el led se apaga.


----------



## Paloky (Oct 30, 2007)

Estos sensores de los detectores de intrusión, se llaman "Sensores Piroelectricos".

Su funcionamiento es muy simple, la salida de este dispositivo (3 pines:  Vcc, Gnd y Salida). Nos generará una pequeña oscilación en la salida cuando detecta un "canvio de temperatura" en su campo de visión.  Por eso cuando te quedas quieto delante de uno, deja de detectar, porque se autocalibran según la temperatura teórica del ambiente.

Esta señal tiene que ser amplificadorada para poder trabajar con ella.

Un Saludo.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

O sea que quieres detectar PERSONAS (las plantas tambien estan vivas por eso pregutnaba).
Quieres detectarlas tambien cuando las personas esten quietas?
Que finalidad tiene?
Saludos.


----------



## BalHawk (Oct 30, 2007)

Gracias tios lo intentare hacer con un sensor piroelectrico. Yo lo queria acer aunque este alguien delante y no se moviera y que lo detectase. Pero ya me sirve esto. En teoria el proyecto era de acondiconamiento de señales y supongo que tratas la señal que sale del sensor ya serivirá. Grácias a todos a ver que me sale .

Saludos y muchas grácias.


----------

